# Choke tubes



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

What kind of choke tube do you use for duck hunting? What do you recommend? I'm a newbie.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

That depends on alot of factors such as shot size, distance, etc... but you usually cant go wrong with a factory modified choke.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> That depends on alot of factors such as shot size, distance, etc... but you usually cant go wrong with a factory modified choke.


That's what I have in my Remington right now. I hears of guys using full and a couple others


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I bring both full and modified.... If the birds are committing to the decoys I go with the modified but if not I change to a full.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Perfect. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Pattern your gun and tube with the ammo you use at the distances you will be shooting....over dekes and pass shooting. Knowing how the gun patterns builds confidence in your shooting.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

2120Tom said:


> Pattern your gun and tube with the ammo you use at the distances you will be shooting....over dekes and pass shooting. Knowing how the gun patterns builds confidence in your shooting.


Yep what he said, I shoot Improved Cylinder most of the time because that is what patterned best out of my gun with the shells I use.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Every single gun and ammo combo will pattern differently, I love running a pattern master extended range choke. It really helps cut down on cripples. Knocks them dead. If u dont feel like spending 100 on a choke check out the Pattern master anaconda. Runs about 50. Ran one on my backup nova this season and I was highly satisfied


----------

